# Where would you live in Middle Earth



## Maegnas (Nov 30, 2003)

I would like to see where the pepole on TTF would like to live, so I dicied to post this thread.


----------



## Freawine (Nov 30, 2003)

Rivendell! 

It's got Elves , it's got lore sources for one to study and learn, it's peaceful, it's quiet, it's beautiful and it's got Elves . It's a perfect spot


----------



## ms Greenleaf (Nov 30, 2003)

Somewhere beside the ocean, preferably with elves.


----------



## Evenstar373 (Nov 30, 2003)

Lothlorien! Because it a forest and has Elves and Trees!!! and more Elves its GREAT!!


----------



## Evenstar373 (Dec 1, 2003)

I think that anyone would like to live anywere on ME


----------



## Aragorn21 (Dec 1, 2003)

I'd like to live in Gondor. Although the shire seems completely wonderful.


----------



## Rhiannon (Dec 2, 2003)

Ithilien isn't on the list! 

I'm not going to vote in case someone adds Ithilien...but I'd probably end up either in Gondor or Rivendell. I like the Shire, but only if I were a hobbit, being a Big Person and living there would be awkward.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Dec 2, 2003)

As nice as Rivendell or Lorien would be, my heart belongs to The Shire. Nice and quiet, and absolutely no adventures.


----------



## Turin (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd like to live in Gondolin before the fall, way before the fall. I would preffer Valinor over ME anyway.


----------



## Idril (Dec 3, 2003)

The Shire would be the place to live if I happened to be about in in ME. Quiet, peaceful, a step out of sync with the rest of the world, enjoying the simple and good things in life.


----------



## Theoden_king (Dec 3, 2003)

Rohan, I would love to ride with the Rohirrim. If I had to choose somewhere else it would be Gondor, I would want to live among Man.


----------



## elf_queen (Dec 3, 2003)

Definately Lothlorien. It's my favorite part of ME.


----------



## Earendil (Dec 8, 2003)

I went back and forth between Mirkwood and Rivendell and ended up choosing Mirkwood. I have always loved nature and felt most comfortbale in nature, plus i would love to live in a forest and improve my archery skills.


----------



## Ghan-buri-ghan (Dec 11, 2003)

Hmph. Big tree house in Druadan forest. 

Sign outside: No horses allowed!

(as me and the kids go swingin through the trees)


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 16, 2003)

that place thats all icy....and i cannot for the life of me remember what its called.....theres a land somewhere in middle earth...perhaps there are hobbitskimos there?


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 20, 2003)

Ithilien sounds like a lovely place to be in the woods. I'd love to be a part of healing the land of the effects of the War.


----------



## Galadriel (Dec 20, 2003)

I would love to live in Lothlorien. It's got elves! Plus it's so beautiful there.


----------



## ShootingStar (Dec 31, 2003)

Its Rivendell for me! Let me quote Master Samwise on this one: "There's something of everything here, if you understand me: the Shire and the Golden Wood and Gondor and king's houses and inns and meadows and mountains all mixed."
But I could only live in Rivendell after a long stay in the Shire. I'm so short I might just blend in with the hobbits anyway. After I get tired of too much peace and quiet I'll move on to Rivendell (like Bilbo, but without the trolls and dragons in between!).


----------



## Jesse (Dec 31, 2003)

I would live in Fangorn Forest. I like the Ents.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 31, 2003)

Maegnas said:


> I would like to see where the pepole on TTF would like to live, so I dicied to post this thread.



Bree!

Lotho


----------



## LadyRanger (Dec 31, 2003)

I would choose to live in Rivendell. Nice place, peaceful  . But then the Shire seems like the place to be with the parties and such. I would live in Rivendell and visit the Shire often to party....lol   .


----------



## Éomond (Dec 31, 2003)

Rohan, prefferibly in Edoras. The plains would be nice, and to ride alot, and have a horse. And to see the beauty of the Golden Hall everyday shure would be a plus.

If not Edoras, I would've really liked to live in Minas Tirith, or Dol Amroth.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 1, 2004)

Rivendell seems like such a ... lovely ... place... haha

Of course Mordor is my second choice! I just need a nice place to defile


----------



## 33Peregrin (Jan 2, 2004)

I chose Lothlorien. It just seemed like the most amazing place when I first read LOTR. I think that is where I would really want to go. But if I chose where I really wanted to go at the moment, it would be the Shire. Probably because I'm hungry.


----------



## Turin (Jan 2, 2004)

BlackCaptain said:


> Of course Mordor is my second choice! I just need a nice place to defile



That would be awsome, I always wanted to explore Barad Dûr.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 2, 2004)

Now how could you do that, Turin, if it lay in shambles upon the ground?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Jan 5, 2004)

I chose Moria, though Khazad-dum would be more proper. I wouldnt want to live in it during the Third Age, but instead during the First and Second Ages, when it was absolutely beautiful. Even Galadriel had nice things to say about it. Moon-fountains of silver... many pillared halls of Khazad-dum... the mansions of thousands of dwarf-masons christened with shimmering jewels and the radiance of mithril.

Stunning!

In the book, however, I think the House of Tom Bombadil was the most beautifully described. More pleasant, warm, and cozy than any other place in ME. Dol Amroth sounds nice too...


----------



## Niirewen (Jan 6, 2004)

I think the Shire is most appealing to me, although Ithilien and Lothlorien would be very nice also.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jan 7, 2004)

I would live in Rivendell cos i love the Elves, the mountains, forests and the water. In Rivendell i would be close to all four.


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Jan 21, 2004)

the shire, #3 bagshot row in hobbiton to be specific. because i love hobbits, but rivendell is sweet so is lothlorien and ithilien, everywhere would be cool to live in


----------



## Holly (Feb 14, 2004)

I would love to live in these places: Rivindel, shire, lothlorien.


----------

